# Just Had To Post...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

a quick picture of my new arrival, fresh from the sales forum....

I have quite a few older 3133 watches, but many of them are showing signs of age, and I have wanted a modern Strela for quite a while now as a regular wear watch; I couldn't resist this. Well, I didn't really try.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Glad it made it through the strikes today then









Enjoy!

Jon


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful watch.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently still the owner of mine, have to admit they are great watches and offer great value for money


----------

